
Lily drone closes after raising $34M in Pre-orders - ibra
https://www.lily.camera/adventure-comes-end/
======
brianwawok
How can they give refunds if they ran out of money. Is it partial refunds?
What %?

------
taneq
And this is why you shouldn't pre-order anything that sounds too good to be
true (much less back it on Kickstarter) unless they have, at the very least, a
_fully functional_ prototype.

~~~
squarefoot
Especially be very skeptical of anything coming off too much polished shiny
web sites with professional rendered 3D models and top notch graphics. A
revolutionary quadcopter with high res camera doesn't need any of these to
sell itself, but a well crafted scam usually does.

------
finid
$34M in pre-orders still couldn't get it done. Rough!

Just out of curiosity, what OEM were you using?

